# Surround Sound But No Picture



## mdm_18 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey, I am new to the whole surround sound set-up so I am sorry in advance if I seem slow.

Anyways, I have an xbox 360, a blu ray player (with surround sound) and a toshiba flat screen. I have 2 hdmi cords, and a monster cord and a TON of those cords that have the yellow, red and white things on both ends. Currently, when I play on HD picture with no surround sound, the xbox has a monster cord going from it to the TV and the blu ray has an HDMI cord going from it to the tv.

I can get the blu ray to work with HD picture and surround sound no problem. 

I can get the xbox 360 to play with HD picture but just basic television sound.

So, I thought I'd set up the 360 to go with surround sound. Problem is - that is all I get.

I get surround sound from my xbox 360, but no picture. Alternatively, I can get picture with no surround sound - as stated above.

Could someone help me out/direct me what I have to do? Thanks...


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm unfamiliar with the cable you're using on the XBox as I tend to avoid Monster products like they carry the plague. What type of cable is it? Does it have component leads or HDMI?


----------

